# Hello there - my cats are my kids.



## SpencerK (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi, my name is Spencer - I have two wonderful cats that give me so much joy words cannot describe. I have one cat names Barns and one called Smegs - they are both very loving. 

I'm posting mainly because I'm very worried about one of my cats. However, I have to post here, then another five times before I can post in the forums and get health.

Cats rule.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Five more posts? No, as soon as you sign off on the rules you'll be able to post everywhere. :grin:


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*welcome spencer, barns and smegs!*

i know what you mean about giving you joy you can't describe. we feel the same way. every other word out of my or my husband's mouth is "Angel"! we can't get enough of her. i swear we could sit and just watch her sleep all day long and we'd be happy as clams. i finally understand now why parents are ALWAYS talking about their kids. Angel is definitely our kid.

i'm sure you'll get lots of answers to your questions about your cats' health here, by the way. the knowledge and experience you'll find here from everyone is amazing!


----------



## Montesdad (Apr 6, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Craig (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome, Im Hoping to find people here who are as passionate about cats as me


----------



## Malaika219 (Apr 14, 2012)

Welcome! Its nice to hear that people are as enthusiastic about cats as myself and husband are!!


----------



## Beyond Trouble (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi there! I just joined for the same reason. For support during one of my cat's recovery of the PU surgery. He is still in the hospital and not doing so great right now. I feel for you and offer you my best kitty wishes.


----------



## GreyDuke (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello 
I also have two beautiful babies! I just love my cats to death. I dont know what i would do without them.


----------



## tigercub625 (Apr 24, 2012)

i feel the same way my 5 cats are my kids  they mean everything to me


----------



## Kitty Cristoff (Apr 24, 2012)

"There are many intelligent species in the universe. They are all owned by cats." - *Anonymous

:blackcat WELCOME!!!:blackcat
*


----------

